# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  غريبة : هل القول بعدم صحة قضاء من ترك المفروضة عمدا كفر

## أمجد الفلسطيني

فائدة :

قال أبو منصور عبد القادر بن طاهر البغدادي ت ( 429 ) في كتابه الفرق بين الفرق عند تعداده فضائح النظام المعتزلي :
"ومنها أنه زعم أن من ترك صلاة مفروضة عمدا لم يصح قضاؤه لها ولم يجب عليه قضاؤها وهذا عند سائر الأمة كفر ككفر من زعم أن الصلوات الخمس غير مفروضة 
وفى فقهاء الأمة من قال فيمن فاتته صلاة مفروضة أنه يلزمه قضاء صلوات يوم وليلة 
وقال سعيد بن المسيب من ترك صلاة مفروضة حتى فات وقتها قضى ألف صلاة وقد بلغ من تعظيم شأن الصلاة أن بعض الفقهاء أفتى بكفر من ينكرها عامدا وإن لم يستحل تركها كما ذهب اليه أحمد بن حنبل وقال الشافعى بوجوب قتل تاركها عمدا وإن لم يحكم بكفره إذا تركها كسلا لا استحلالا وقال أبو حنيفة بحبس تارك الصلاة وتعذيبه إلى أن يصلى وخلاف النظام للأمة فى وجوب قضاء المتروكة من فرائض الصلاة بمنزلة خلاف الزنادقة فى وجوب الصلاة ولا إعتبار بالخلافين ا.هـ "

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في هذا النص دليل على ضعف الخلاف في هذه المسألة إلى درجة كبيرة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيه تأييد لكلام أبي عمر ابن عبد البر إذ قال في الاستذكار واصفا صاحب هذا القول :
"قد خرج عن جماعة العلماء من السلف والخلف وخالف جميع فرق الفقهاء وشذ عنهم ولا يكون إماما في العلم من أخذ بالشاذ من العلم "

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قوله بكفر صاحب هذا القول غريب ما رأيكم ؟؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل تعلمون سلفا لصاحب هذا القول ؟؟ فقد نفاه أبو عمر في الاستذكار وخطّأ أبا محمد بن حزم في زعمه أن سلفه في ذلك ابن مسعود ومسروق وعمر بن عبد العزيز 
وفي هذا تأييد لمن قال أن ابن حزم أحيانا يخطيء في فهم كلام السلف

بوركتم .....

----------


## العرب

الاخ الكريم لو ذكرتم مصدر قول ابن عبدالبر بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (أمجد)
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة، وكم في كتب أهل العلم من فوائد في غير مظنتها، ولكنها تحتاج إلى منقبين ومفتشين.
وإن كان القول بالتكفير لا يوافق عليه.

الأخ (العرب)
قد ذكر لك الأخ أمجد المصدر، وهو كتاب الاستذكار، فانظره في المجلد الأول ص 302 - قلعجي.

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
بارك الله في شيخنا أبي مالك على هذا التعقيب 
الشيخ الكريم أمجد وفقني الله وإياك 
عندنا ها هنا مسألتان يجب التفريق بينهما :
الأولى : أن من ترك صلاة مفروضة من غير عذر حتى خرج وقتها هل يقضيها أو لا ؟ 
الثانية : انه هل يكفر بذلك أولا ؟
أما المسألة الأولى : فالجمهور من الأئمة الأربعة على أنه يجب عليه القضاء وخالف ابن حزم وابن تيمية وابن القيم  وابن حبيب من المالكية في ذلك وقالوا لا يقضيها ولا تقبل منه وإنما يتوب ويستغفر ، وهو اختيار الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله ..
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ( فصل في هل يصح قضاء الفائتة عمداً أم لا ؟
وأما الصورة الثانية وهي ما إذا ترك الصلاة عمدا حتى خرج وقتها فهي مسألة عظيمة تنازع فيها الناس هل ينفعه القضاء ويقبل منه ام لا ينفعه ولا سبيل له إلى استدراكها ابدا ؟ 
فقال أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد ومالك يجب عليه قضاؤها ولا يذهب القضاء عنه إثم التفويت بل هو مستحق للعقوبة إلى أن يعفو الله عنه .
وقالت طائفة من السلف والخلف من تعمد تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها من غير عذر يجوز له التأخير فهذا لا سبيل له إلى استدراكها ولايقدر على قضائها أبدا ولا يقبل منه .
ولا نزاع بينهم أن التوبة النصوح تنفعه ولكن هل من تمام توبته قضاء تلك الفوائت التي تعمد تركها فلا تصح التوبة بدون قضائها أم لا تتوقف التوبة على القضاء فيحافظ عليها في المستقبل ويستكثر من النوافل وقد تعذر عليه استدراك ما مضى هل هذا محل الخلاف ونحن نذكر حجج الفريقين ... ) ثم ذكر الأدلة للقولين : حكم تارك الصلاة ( ص 93 ) 
ينظر : المحلى ( 2 / 235 ) مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية ( 22 / 30 ، 40 - 41 ) الاختيارات ( ص 34 ) مدارج السالكين ( 1 / 374 - 376 ) الصلاة وحكم تاركها ( ص 93 ) وما بعدها مفتاح الوصول للتلمساني ( ص 43 ) الشرح الممتع ( 2 / 89 - 90 ) 
وأما المسألة الثانية وهي تكفيره فالخلاف في تكفير الصلاة مشهور بين الأئمة الأربعة وإن كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لم ينقل عنهم خلاف القول بالتكفير ولذا نقل بعضهم كشقيق بن عبد الله وأيوب وإسحاق وغيرهم _  إجماع الصحابة على ذلك  لكن من قال بالتكفير هل يكفر بترك صلاة وأحدة أو أكثر ؟
ذهب بعض السلف إلى تكفيره بترك صلاة واحدة إلى أن يخرج وقت ما تجمع إليها إن كانت مما تجمع وإلا فبخروج وقتها كالفجر وممن قال بهذا ابن المبارك ووكيع وأحمد في رواية وإسحاق ، وقد أفتى بهذا الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
1 - روى المروزي في تعظيم قدر الصلاة ( 2/926 ) عن عبد الله بن المبارك : لا نقول نحن كما يقول هؤلاء ، من ترك الصلاة متعمدا من غير علة حتى ادخل وقتا في وقت فهو كافر . 
2 - وروى عن اسحاق بن راهوية يقول : قد صح عن رسول الله ان تارك الصلاة كافر وكذلك كان رأي اهل العلم من لدن النبي إلى يومنا هذا أن تارك الصلاة عمداً من غير عذر حتى يذهب وقتها كافر  . تعظيم قدر الصلاة (  2/929 )
3 - وسئل أحمد بن حنبل عمن ترك الصلاة متعمدا فقال : لا يكفر أحد بذنب الا تارك الصلاة عمدا فان ترك صلاة الى ان يدخل وقت صلاة أخرى يستتاب ثلاثا . أحكام أهل الملل للخلال ( ص 476 - 481 ) وروي عنه ترك صلاتين وروي عنه ثلاث وروي عنه أربع وروي عنه ثلاثة أيام .
قال ابن القيم : ( وقال اسحاق بن منصور المعروف بالكوسج من أصحاب أحمد إن كانت الصلاة المتروكة تجمع إلى ما بعدها كالظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء لم يقتل حتى يخرج وقت الثانية ؛ لأن وقتها وقت الأولى في حال الجمع فأورث شبهة ها هنا ، وإن كانت لا تجمع إلى ما بعدها كالفجر والعصر وعشاء الآخرة قتل بتركها وحدها إذ لا شبهة ها هنا في التأخير وهذا القول حكاه إسحاق عن عبدالله بن المبارك او عن وكيع بن الجراح الشك من اسحاق في تعيينه ) الصلاة وحكم تاركها ( ص 39 ) 
والقتل هنا عند أحمد للكفر كما تدل عليه بقية الروايات المفسرة لها .
4 - وكيع بن الجراح  ينظر أحكام أهل الملل للخلال .

وأما قول البغدادي في تكفير القائل بهذا القول فغير صحيح ومخالف لقول السلف كما سبق .وقد ذكر ابن القيم في كتابه  الصلاة وحكم تاركها ما يؤيد هذا من قول  أبي بكر وعمر وابنه عبدالله وسعد ابن أبي وقاص وسلمان الفارسي وعبدالله بن مسعود والقاسم بن محمد ابن أبي بكر وبديل العقيلي ومحمد بن سيرين ومطرف بن عبدالله وعمر بن عبدالعزيز رضي الله عنهم 

والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا الفاضل أبا أحازم
أرجو من منك وفقك الله أن توقفني على نص (أو مصدر) اختيار ابن حبيب وابن القيم، في مسألة القضاء ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وللفائدة 
لابن رجب رحمه الله في "الفتح" كلام جيد حسن مفيد حول مسألة مَن ترك الصلاة متعمدا، هل يلزمه قضاء أو لا ...

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

أخي الكريم أشرف بارك الله فيك 
اختيار ابن القيم ذكرت مصدره في كتابيه الصلاة وحكم تاركها ومدارج السالكين ، وأما ابن حبيب فذكره عنه  التلمساني في كتابه مفتاح الوصول في المسألة الثامنة من مباحث الأمر وينظر أيضاً حاشية الدسوقي ( 1 / 264 ) والتاج والإكليل للمواق ( 2 / 8 ) وذكر المالكية أنها رواية شاذة عن مالك رحمه الله . ينظر المصادر السابقة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك
قد راجعت الصلاة والمدارج، ولم أقف على نص اختيار ابن القيم
إنما ساق الخلاف ولم يقطع باختيار
هذا ما ظهر لي
فإن وقفت على نص صريح قاطع يُفيد اختياره فأرجو أن توقفني عليه

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وفي حاشية الدسوقي
(قال عياض سمعت عن مالك قولة شاذة لا تقضى فائتة العمد أي لا يلزم قضاؤها ولم تصح هذه المقالة عن أحد سوى داود الظاهري وابن عبد الرحمن الشافعي وخرجه صاحب الطراز على قول ابن حبيب بكفره لأنه مرتد أسلم ...).اهـ
وليس فيه أنه قول ابن حبيب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نعم ((نَسَبَ)) التلمساني القول إلى ابن حبيب
إلا أن نفسي لا تركن إليه
كلام ابن عبدالبر في الاستذكار
وابن رشد في البداية
ونقْل الدسوقي في الحاشية

لا يحتمل أن يكون هذا اختيار ابن حبيب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تأمل قول القاضي في "الإكمال"، وعنه الدسوقي في "الحاشية"، ونحوه في "المفهم": (سمعت بعض شيوخنا يحكي عن مالك قول شاذة في المفرط كقول داود، ولا يصح عنه ولا عن أحد من الأئمة، ولا من يعتزى إلى علم = سوى داود وأبي عبدالرحمن (1) الشافعي).اهـ
(1) في الأصل : "و الشافعي" وهو خطأ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ثم أشار القاضي باختصار إلى ما ذكره التلمساني من الخلاف الأصولي في الأمر بالشيء المؤقت: هل يتناول قضاؤه إذا خرج وقته، أو يحتاج إلى أمر ثان ...

ولا ذِكر لابن حبيب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وابن عبد الرحمن الشافعي 
صوابه: وأبي عبدالرحمن الشافعي، ترجم له السبكي في "الطبقات"
وفي "المفهم": الأشعري
والصواب ما تقدَّم
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الفاضل أبا حازم
أين نسب هذا القول لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؟

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك 
اختار هذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما ذكرت فيما سبق : مجموع الفتاوى ( 22 / 40 - 41 ) الاختيارات  ( ص 34 ) 
أما ابن القيم _ رحمه الله _ فجل من تكلم عن المسألة عزا له هذا القول فهو المفهوم من كلامه وهو ظاهر في عرضه للمسألة كما هو معلوم من طريقة ابن القيم وقد فند أدلة قول الجمهور تفنيداً دقيقاً بخلاف القول الآخر في موضعين من كتبه وبين أن منهج السلف والمروي عن الصحابة يؤيد القول بعدم القضاء .
وأما ابن حبيب فسبق أن ذكرت أن التلمساني عزا له هذا القول فإن كان الأخ أشرف يشكك في صحة نسبة هذا القول فليته يفيدنا بأقوال المالكية حول هذه النسبة فأنا لم أرَ من أنكر نسبة ذلك له .
والتخريج على قوله بالتكفير قوي فهو من لوازمه  فيحتمل أن يكون نسبة هذا القول من التلمساني له تخريجاً لقوة التلازم    والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم أبو حازم الكاتب  
قلت ذهب بعض السلف إلى تكفيره بترك صلاة واحدة إلى أن يخرج وقت ما تجمع إليها إن كانت مما تجمع وإلا فبخروج وقتها كالفجر وممن قال بهذا ابن المبارك ووكيع وأحمد في رواية وإسحاق ، 
وقد أفتى بهذا الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
الذي اعرف ان الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله  يكفر تارك الصلاة عموما 
 و امامن ترك صلاة واحدة إلى أن يخرج وقتها  فقال عنه  يكفر عند جماعة من اهل العلم فنسبه الى غيره من العلماءولم يكن رايا له والله اعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الفاضل أبوحازم
جملة القول حول ما ذكرت أخيرا
أولا: لم توقفني على نص إلى الآن لاختيار ابن القيم وكتبه بين يديك .. وذكرت بأنه قد عزاه إليه جل من إلخ ... إذا أنت مقلد لهم .. لا ضير
أما بالنسبة لطريقة العرض
فلا حجة لك فيها
ابن القيم أطال النفس وبسَط الخلاف .. ثم قال: (فهذا ما يتعلق بالحِجَاج من الجانبين، وليس لنا غرض فيما وراء ذلك، وقد بان من هو أسعد بالكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف في هذه المسالة والله المستعان).اهـ
تأمل قوله: ( ... وليس لنا غرض فيما وراء ذلك ).اهـ
هو نقل الخلاف وبسط حجج كل فريق .. قالوا ... قالوا .. قالوا .. 
أين التصريح باختياره
والذي يظهر لي إلى الآن أن ابن القيم قد توقف عن التصريح بالترجيح لوعورة المسألة .. وهو مسبوق بهذا .. 
ولا يُنسَب إلى ساكت قول
ثانيا: مَن تأمل كلام ابن عبدالبر والقاضي وابن رشد والقرطبي والدسوقي وغيرهم بَان له أن هذا ليس اختيار ابن حبيب .. هو لم يثبت عندهم أصلا .. فكيف ينكرونه ؟
التلمساني ت 771
ابن عبد البر 463 
القاضي 554
أبوالعباس 556
ابن رشد 595

كيف يَشتد قول ابن عبدالبر على ابن حزم هذه الشدة ويصفه بالشذوذو .. ويَدع ذِكر ابن حبيب وقد نَقده في مواضع
القاضي عياض يصرِّح أن هذا القول لا يصح عن مالك ولا عن أحد من الأئمة، ولا من يعتزى إلى علم = سوى داود وأبي عبدالرحمن الشافعي
وقل مثل ذلك في ابن رشد في بداية المجتهد .. وهكذا
وهؤلاء أعلم بابن حبيب من التلمساني
فنسبة هذا القول إلى ابن حبيب أراه من قبيل المنكر
أما ما ذكرت من التلازم .. فليس بلازم ..
وأنا أَحمل نسبة التلمساني هذا القول إلى ابن حبيب على قول متجه - وهو مذهب المالكية -، ويتمثل في عدم وجوب قضاء الصلاة على المرتد التي تركها أثناء ردته ... أما نسبة عدم القضاء على المتعمد بإطلاق هكذا .. فلا
والله أعلم وأحكم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وإنْ كان لشخنا الباجي وفقه الله تعليق حول ما ذكرت .. فأرجو منه الإفادة، فهو أعلم مني بتلك المسالك
والله الموفق

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وللفائدة
ينظر:
فتاوى ابن رشد الجد (ت 520)، ص141-149 ، مهـم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الفاضل أبا حازم
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
الموضع المحال عليه من مجموع الفتاوى ليس فيه ترجيح لهذا القول من شيخ الإسلام.

وأذكر - إن لم أكن واهما - أني وقفت على ترجيح شيخ الإسلام لقول الجمهور في (درء التعارض).

شيخنا الفاضل أشرف بن محمد:
كلام ابن القيم واضح في اختياره هذا القول - يا رعاك الله - وذلك لقوله (قد بان ... ) و(بان) في اللغة بمعنى ظهر واتضح، فإن كنت ترى أنه قد (توقف) في هذه المسألة فهذا معارض لقوله (بان)؛ لأن المتوقف لا يصف المسألة بأن وجه الحق فيها قد بان.
فتأمل، وفقك الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أستاذ أشرف

التوجيه الذي ذكرته لقول المالكية يظهر لي أنه أيضا متوجه على الرواية التي حكاها شيخ الإسلام في مذهب أحمد، وذلك مبني على أن تارك الصلاة كافر في الرواية المشهورة عن أحمد، فإذا عاد إلى الإسلام لم يؤمر بقضاء ما ترك حال كفره.

والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

فائدة
طريقة ابن القيم رحمه الله في عرض الخلاف، إنما أخذها من شيخه، كما في منهاج السنة
اختيار شيخ الإسلام: عدم لزوم القضاء، كما في مجموع الفتاوى، 22/40-41، وفيه: ( .. وقيل: لا يجب عليه القضاء، وهذا هو الظاهر).اهـ، وكذلك يظهر اختياره في منهاج السنة، 5/230-وما بعدها

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا العزيز أبا مالك
محدثك يعلم معنى "بان" وقد استخدمها في موضعها في هذا الموضوع وغيره
ابن القيم توقف عن التصريح باختياره، وهذا لا يعني أنه ليس له اختيار
ولمناقشك أن يقول
قول ابن القيم: (قد بان ...) إلخ
كلام عام ليس فيه ترجيح لأحد القولين
فإن قلت: فيه ترجيح لعدم لزوم القضاء
لمخالفك أن يقول: لا بل فيه ترجيح للزوم القضاء
فالكلام يحتمل هذا وذاك
والترجيح لا يكون إلا بأدلة وقرائن يصلح معها نسبة قول إلى قائله والنفس مطمئنة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا العزيز أبا مالك
هل ثبت لدينا أن ابن حبيب المالكي
يُكفِّر بترك صلاة واحدة حتى يخرج وقتها ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال محمد بن نصر في "تعظيم قدر الصلاة":
(إذا ترك الرجل صلاةً متعمِّدًا حتى يذهب وقتها، فعليه قضاؤها، لا نعلم فى ذلك اختلافًا، إلا ما يروى عن الحسن. فمن أكفره بتركها: استتابه، وجعل توبته وقضاءه إياها رجوعًا منه إلى الإسلام، ومن لم يكفِّر تاركها: ألزمه المعصية، وأوجب عليه قضاءه).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أما ما ذكرته من أن شيخ الإسلام قد قال بترجيح قول الجمهور، كما في درء التعارض
فأتمنى في وقت سعة أن توقفني على هذا الموضع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شيخنا العزيز أبا مالك
> محدثك يعلم معنى "بان" وقد استخدمها في موضعها في هذا الموضوع وغيره
> ابن القيم توقف عن التصريح باختياره، وهذا لا يعني أنه ليس له اختيار
> ولمناقشك أن يقول
> قول ابن القيم: (قد بان ...) إلخ
> كلام عام ليس فيه ترجيح لأحد القولين
> فإن قلت: فيه ترجيح لعدم لزوم القضاء
> لمخالفك أن يقول: لا بل فيه ترجيح للزوم القضاء
> فالكلام يحتمل هذا وذاك
> والترجيح لا يكون إلا بأدلة وقرائن يصلح معها نسبة قول إلى قائله والنفس مطمئنة


وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل
عندنا ثلاثة احتمالات عقلا في قول ابن القيم:
- أنه يرجح لزوم القضاء
- أنه يرجع عدم لزوم القضاء
- أنه متوقف في المسألة

الاحتمال الثالث غير وارد على الإطلاق؛ لأنه مخالف لقوله ( بان ).

وأنت يا شيخنا ذكرت أنه ( متوقف )، ولم تقل إنه ( يرجح عدم القضاء )، فلعل الصواب أن تقول: إنك أنت متوقف في معرفة ترجيح ابن القيم، أما ابن القيم فلا يمكن أن يكون متوقفا مع قوله ( بان ).
هذا أولا.

وثانيا: قوله ( بان ) يدل على أن كلامه واضح في اختياره، لأنه يخاطب القارئ بأن القول الصحيح قد بان، فإن كان قوله ما ظهر ( بان ) لبعض الناس فهذه ليست مشكلة ابن القيم.
ولا يشك منصف أن الذي يظهر ( يَبِين: مضارع بان - ابتسامة ) للناظر في كلام ابن القيم ميله لهذا القول، فإن كنت تقدح في هذا، بأننا لا نقطع به في كلامه، فأقول: هذا كلام صحيح، ولكن ليس نقاشنا في القطع الآن، وإنما كلامنا في الظاهر ( البائن: اسم فاعل من بان - ابتسامة ).

ومعذرة من التقدم بين يدي الشيخ أبي حازم الكاتب.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا العزيز
أنا لم أقل أن ابن القيم (متوقف)
وإنما قلت: (والذي يظهر لي إلى الآن أن ابن القيم قد توقف عن التصريح بالترجيح لوعورة المسألة .. وهو مسبوق بهذا .. ).اهـ م17
فالتوقف عن التصريح بالترجيح، لا يستفاد منه أن ليس له ترجيح .. ومن هنا أوافقك الرأي أن الاحتمال الثالث غير وارد
ثم قولكم: (قوله (بان) يدل على أن كلامه واضح في اختياره، ).اهـ
ما هو الاختيار الذي بَان ووضح ؟
أهو اختيار القول الأول
أو اختيار القول الثاني
وهي ما القرينة المرجحة لأحد القولين دون الاخر .. وكلامه: (قد بان ..) إلخ محتمل مشتبه
وقولكم: (ولا يشك منصف أن الذي يظهر (يبين: مضارع بان - ابتسامة) للناظر في كلام ابن القيم ميله لهذا القول ).اهـ
إرهاب (ابتسامة)
ثم أنا سعيد بقولك بأننا لا يمكننا القطع باختيار ابن القيم
إذا لو قال القائل أثناء عرضه لأقوال أهل العلم
بأن القول الفلاني قال به فلان وفلان ... وهو ظاهر صنيع ابن القيم .. لكان أدق من وجهة نظري
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ألا تعلم أني إرهابي (ابتسامة)، وهذه التهمة لصيقة بنا شئنا أو أبينا، بحسب الاصطلاح الغربي (ابتسامة)

طيب يا شيخنا الفاضل دعنا نستشر الاحتمالات (ابتسامة).
أنا قرأت كلام ابن القيم قديما ولم أقتنع به، ولكني كنت - ساعتها - متيقنا أن ابن القيم يرجح هذا القول.
وسألت بعض مشايخي الذي يرجحون هذا القول أيضا فقال: رجحه ابن القيم في كتاب الصلاة.
والشيخ أبو حازم الكاتب يقول: إن هذا هو المفهوم من كلام ابن القيم، ويقول إن جل من تكلم في المسألة نسب له هذا القول.
وحتى ساعتي هذه لم أر من ينسب لابن القيم خلاف هذا القول.

فأقترح أن تعرض على عشرة أشخاص أن يقرءوا كلام ابن القيم، ويذكر كل منهم: هل يفهم من الكلام أن ابن القيم يرجح هذا القول أو لا؟

ولا حاجة بي يا شيخنا الفاضل أن أذكرك بما تعلمه من قول ابن المقفع ( وعلى العاقل أن يجبن عن المضي على الرأي الذي لا يجد عليه موافقا وإن ظن أنه على اليقين ).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

شيخنا العزيز لا عِلم لي بقول ابن المقفع إلا منك
فجزاكم الله خيرا
ثم أنا لا أعطي عقلي لغيري، ولو كانوا عشرة : )

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نعم مبدأ التعاون في فَهم كلام أهل العلم مطلوب
ولكن يبقى العزم والبت والجزم هو ما يراه الباحث آخر الأمر ...

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك وفقني الله وإياك اجدت وأفدت 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ رحمه الله _ حينما سئل عن تارك الصلاة من غير عذر هل هو مسلم فى تلك الحال ؟ : 
(  أما تارك الصلاة فهذا إن لم يكن معتقدا لوجوبها فهو كافر بالنص والإجماع لكن إذا اسلم ولم يعلم أن الله أوجب عليه الصلاة أو وجوب بعض أركانها مثل أن يصلي بلا وضوء فلا يعلم ان الله أوجب عليه الوضوء أو يصلي مع الجنابة فلا يعلم أن الله أوجب عليه غسل الجنابة فهذا ليس بكافر إذا لم يعلم .
لكن إذا علم الوجوب هل يجب عليه القضاء فيه قولان للعلماء فى مذهب أحمد ومالك وغيرهما قيل يجب عليه القضاء وهو المشهور عن أصحاب الشافعى وكثير من اصحاب أحمد وقيل لا يجب عليه القضاء وهذا هو الظاهر ... ) مجموع الفتاوى ( 22 / 40 - 41 ) 
وفي الاختيارات الفقهية ( ص 34 ) : ( وتارك الصلاة عمداً لا يشرع له قضاؤها ، ولا تصح منه ، بل يكثر من التطوع ، وكذا الصوم ، وهو قول طائفة من السلف كأبي عبد الرحمن صاحب الشافعي وداود بن علي وأتباعه ، وليس في الأدلة ما يخالف هذا بل يوافقه ، وأمره  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المجامع في نهار رمضان بالقضاء ضعيف لعدول البخاري ومسلم عنه ) 

أما ابن القيم _ رحمه الله _ فظاهر من طريقته ومما ذكره الشيخ أبو مالك من نص كلامه أنه يختار عدم القضاء وهذا ما فهمه جل من قرأ كلامه وإنما لم يصرح بذلك _ فيما يظهر لي _ لكونها اجتهادية لا نص فيها وعلى خلاف قول الأئمة الأربعة ، وقد علم ممن اطلع على ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومدرسته ما حصل بسبب مخالفة شيخ الإسلام للأئمة الأربعة في بعض المسائل من أذى واتهام من متعصبة المذاهب لا سيما الأشاعرة منهم ، فإذا أضيف إلى هذا نقل بعض أهل العلم الإجماع في المسألة على قول الجمهور صعب التصريح بالقول المخالف عندئذٍ :
1 - قال ابن قدامة : ( ولا نعلم بين المسلمين خلافا في أن تارك الصلاة يجب عليه قضاؤها ) المغني ( 2 / 297 ) 
2 - وقال ابن جزي الغرناطي : ( القضاء إيقاع الصلاة بعد وقتها على النائم والناسي إجماعاً وعلى المتعمد خلافاً للظاهرية ) القوانين الفقهية ( ص 71 ) 
3 - وقال النووي : ( أجمع العلماء الذين يعتد بهم على أن من ترك صلاة عمداً لزمه قضاؤها وخالفهم أبو محمد علي بن حزم ) المجموع ( 3 / 76 ) 
4 - وقال محمد بن نصر المروزي : ( فإذا ترك الرجل صلاة متعمداً حتى يذهب وقتها فعليه قضاؤها لا نعلم فى ذلك اختلافًا  إلا ما يروى عن الحسن فمن أكفره بتركها استتابه وجعل توبته وقضاءه إياها رجوعًا منه إلى الإسلام ومن لم يكفِّر تاركها ألزمه المعصية وأوجب عليه قضاءها ) تعظيم قدر الصلاة ( 2 / 996 ) 
ويكفي اللبيب الفقيه أن يقرأ الأدلة والمناقشة فيفهم من ذلك مراده وترجيحه .

وفي النهاية قد ذكرت ما ظهر لي فهمه فمن ظهر له خلافه فالأمر واسع .
والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> ... أما المسألة الأولى : فالجمهور من الأئمة الأربعة على أنه يجب عليه القضاء وخالف ابن حزم وابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن حبيب من المالكية في ذلك وقالوا لا يقضيها ولا تقبل منه وإنما يتوب ويستغفر ...





> أما ابن القيم _ رحمه الله _ فظاهر من طريقته ومما ذكره الشيخ أبو مالك من نص كلامه أنه يختار عدم القضاء وهذا ما فهمه جل من قرأ كلامه وإنما لم يصرح بذلك _ فيما يظهر لي _ لكونها اجتهادية لا نص فيها وعلى خلاف قول الأئمة الأربعة


 
نقلة جيدة
جزيت خيرا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> ثم أنا سعيد بقولك بأننا لا يمكننا القطع باختيار ابن القيم
> إذا لو قال القائل أثناء عرضه لأقوال أهل العلم
> بأن القول الفلاني قال به فلان وفلان ... وهو ظاهر صنيع ابن القيم .. لكان أدق من وجهة نظري
> والله الموفق


وصلنا إلى نقطة اتفاق فيما يتعلق بمنهجية نقل أقوال أهل العلم، والحمد لله

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

أخي الكريم أشرف بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

( وأيضا فقد تنازع الناس فيمن فوت الصلاة عمدا بغير عذر والصوم هل يصح منه القضاء أم قد استقر عليه الذنب فلا يقبل منه القضاء ؟ على قولين معروفين وليس هذا موضع هذا
وإنما المقصود هنا أنه ليس في علماء المسلمين من يقول بسقوط الصلاة عمن هو عاقل على أي حال كان ). درء التعارض 3/273
ذكر الخلاف ولم يرجح .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أخي الكريم أشرف بارك الله فيكم


وبارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل

----------


## آل عامر

جزى الله المشايخ الكرام كل خير على حسن نقاشهم ، وجميل ردهم ، ونفعنا الله بعلمهم ،وكريم أخلاقهم
للأسف البعض يضيق صدره ، وتسوء أخلاقه إذا دخلت معه في نقاش حول مسألة علمية يسوغ الخلاف فيها 
فتجده يحاول جاهدا ليّ النصوص ، أو الخروج عن الموضوع ، وكل ذلك حتى لا يقال أخطأ فلان، وكأنه 
للأسف في حلبة مصارعه ، ونسي أن العلم لا ينمو مع صاحبه :إلا إذا كان لوجه الله - تعالى - 
والاعتراف بالحق لأهله .



وهذه فائدة ذكرها شيخنا الشيخ مفلح - حفظه الله- يقول :

ولقد روى حديث "لا نكاح إلا بولي" عن جماعة من الصحابة ذكر أسماءهم الحاكم في المستدرك، فقد أخرجه من حديث عائشة وأبي موسى ثم قال: وفي الباب عن علي بن أبي طالب وعبد اللّه بن عباس ومعاذ بن جبل وعبد اللّه بن عمر وأبي ذر الغفاري والمقداد بن الأسود وعبد اللّه بن مسعود وجابر بن عبد اللّه وأبي هريرة وعمران بن حصين وعبد اللّه بن عمرو والمسور بن مخرمة وأنس بن مالك رضي اللّه عنهم، وأكثرها صحيحة  (المستدرك (2/172).

ثم قال :
وبعد فهذا تنبيه مفيد على وهم وقع في التلخيص الحبير للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه اللّه وليس هذا الوهم منه وإنما هو من غيره.
نقل الحافظ في التلخيص كلام الحاكم المتقدم وعبارته هكذا: قال: وفي الباب عن علي بن أبي طالب وابن عباس ثم سرد تمام ثلاثين صحابياً.
وقوله: "ثم سرد تمام ثلاثين صحابياً" تحريف لا شك فيه، يدركه من رجع إلى المستدرك، لأن الحاكم لم يزد فيما ذكره في الباب على ثلاثة عشر صحابياً، وليس من المحتمل أن يقع الحافظ ابن حجر في مثل هذا الوهم الكبير ـ وإن كانت العصمة لله وحده ـ ولكنه من كبار علماء هذا الشأن وحفاظه، فهو أعلم بما في المستدرك من مستدرك عليه، ثم إن الفرق كبير بين ثلاثين وثلاثة عشر حتى يقال إن هذا وهم أو زيادة في بعض نسخ المستدرك أونقص في بعضها أو غير ذلك من الاحتمالات الأخرى، غير أن هذه الاحتمالات كلها بعيدة فلا مناص من القول أن هذا تحريف وقع قديماً في نسخ التلخيص المخطوطة من الناسخين فطبع كذلك تبعاً لأصله، ولم ينبه عليه أحد ـ فيما علمت ـ بل نقله جماعة من العلماء في تصانيفهم حيث نقلوا عن التلخيص تخريج هذا الحديث، منهم الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار، والصنعاني في سبل السلام، وشمس الحق في التعليق المغني على سنن الدارقطني، والسيد عبد اللّه هاشم في تعليقه على سنن الدارمي، وفي تعليقه على المنتقى لابن الجارود، والبنّا في الفتح الرباني، والكتاني في نظم المتناثرة، وأغرب ما رأيت ما نقله شمس الحق في التعليق على المغني فقد نقل في تعليقه ما نقله الزيلعي في نصب الراية عن الحاكم في المستدرك من كلامه المتقدم، وقد ذكرهم بأسمائهم واحداً واحداً، وهذا صواب ولو اقتصر عليه لأصاب، ولكنه زاد فنقل عبارة الحافظ في التلخيص الآنفة الذكر فلم يتنبه لما في نصب الراية وما في التلخيص وهما بين يديه، ولم يقتصر على أحدهما لأنهما نقلا من مصدر واحد فيكون مصيباً أو معذوراً، فسبحان من لا يضل ولا ينسى.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أحسن الله إليكم جميعا
ونفع بفوائدكم وعوائدكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما نقله ابن القيم رحمه الله عن بعض السلف يحتاج إلى تأمل لأني وجدت بعض الآثار عامة وليست نصا في المسألة ويرد عليها اعتراضات 
ولي عودة مع هذه الآثار إن شاء الله ولعلّ بعضكم يحقق القول فيها سندا ودلالة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجه قول أبي منصور البغدادي في كفر صاحب هذا القول _وإن كان غريبا_ هو :
_ أن المسألة فيها إجماع والمخالف خارق له وليس له سلف
_ وأن هذا الإجماع مما يكفر مخالفه لأنه عنده كالإجماع على وجوب الصلوات الخمس
_ فكما أن من جحدا مجمعا عليها معلوما من الدين بالضرورة يكفر فكذا من أنكر وجوب القضاء على تارك المفروضة متعمدا لأن المسألتين عنده سواء
وكأنه لم يسمع فيها خلافا قط لا من الخلف ولا من السلف ثم وجد الفقهاء والعلماء والخواص والعوام على خلاف هذا القول فذهب إلى ما ذهب إليه
فهذا توجيه قوله ومنزعه ومأخذه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبو منصور إمام في العلم كما يعلم من ترجمته قال أبو عثمان الصابوني رحمه الله: "كان الأستاذ أبو منصور من أئمة الأصول وصدور الإسلام بإجماع أهل الفضل والتحصيل بديع الترتيب غريب التأليف والتهذيب تراه الجلة صدراً مقدماً وتدعوه الأئمة إماماً مفخماً"

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذكرت هذا حتى لا ينتقص البعض هذا العالم ويتهمه بالتعصب والتخشب كما هي طريقة البعض

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ذُكر عن الشيخ مفلح _وليت الشخ آل عامر يعرفنا به أكثر_ من باب الاعتذار للأئمة وحملا لكلامهم على أحسن المحامل 
وونصوص العلماء في هذا الأدب الضائع معلومة مشهورة

رحم الله الجميع وغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (عبد الرحمن الحجري)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما تفضلت بنقله، ونستفيد فائدتين جليلتين من كلام شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة:
الأولى: أنه ذكر أن الخلاف يشمل الصوم أيضا، وهذا معارض لما احتج به ابن عبد البر في المسألة؛ إذ ذكر أن الصوم لم يخالف فيه أحد.
الثانية: أنه ذكر علة هذا القول ، وهو أن الذنب قد استقر عليه، ولا شك أن هذا يدل على أن الجمهور - عند ابن تيمية - يقولون بأن الذنب لم يستقر عليه، وأن القضاء ينفعه، والحقيقة أني لا أعرف أن الجمهور يقولون بذلك، وإنما كنت أظنهم يقولون: إن الإثم استقر عليه ومع ذلك يجب عليه القضاء، كمثل المضي في الحج الفاسد ونحو ذلك.

فهل من مرشد إلى هذه النقطة تحديدا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الكرام كلام ابن تيمية ليس عن شخص يعلم وجوب الصلاة ووجوب القضاء اذا فاتته وانما كلامه في من يجهل ذلك كمن اسلم حديثا  ويجهل بعض احكام الاسلام  بدلالة قوله بعد الكلام الذي نقله عنه اخونا ابو حازم الكاتب 
قال رحمه الله (((وأصل هذا‏:‏ أن حكم الخطاب، هل يثبت في حق المكلف قبل أن يبلغه‏؟‏ فيه ثلاثة أقوال في مذهب أحمد وغيره‏.‏ قيل‏:‏ يثبت‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ لا يثبت‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ يثبت المبتدأ دون الناسخ‏.‏ والأظهر أنه لا يجب قضاء شيء من ذلك، ولا يثبت الخطاب إلا بعد البلاغ، لقوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏ 19‏]‏، وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً‏}‏ ‏[‏الإسراء‏:‏ 15‏]‏، ولقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ‏}‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏165‏]‏، ومثل هذا في القرآن متعدد، بَيَّن ـ سبحانه ـ أنه لا يعاقب أحدًا حتى يبلغه ما جاء به الرسول‏.‏ 

ومـن علم أن محمدًا رسـول الله فآمـن بذلك، ولم يعلم كثيرًا مما/ جــاء بـه لم يعذبه الله على ما لم يبلغه، فإنه إذا لم يعذبه على ترك الإيمان بعد البلوغ، فإنه لا يعذبه على بعض شـرائطه إلا بعـد البلاغ أولى وأحـرى‏.‏ وهـذه سـنة رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المستفيضة عنه في أمثال ذلك‏.‏ 

فإنه قد ثبت في الصحاح أن طائفة من أصحابه ظنوا أن قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ‏}‏ ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏187‏]‏ هو الحبل الأبيض من الحبل الأسود، فكان أحدهم يربط في رجله حبلاً، ثم يأكل حتى يتبين هذا من هذا فبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ أن المراد بياض النهار، وسواد الليل، ولم يأمرهم بالإعادة‏.‏ 

وكذلك عمر بن الخطاب وعمار أجنبا، فلم يصل عمر حتى أدرك الماء، وظن عمار أن التراب يصل إلى حيث يصل الماء فتمرغ كما تمرغ الدابة ولم يأمر واحدًا منهم بالقضاء، وكذلك أبو ذر بقي مدة جنبًا لم يصل، ولم يأمره بالقضاء، بل أمره بالتيمم في المستقبل‏.‏ 

وكذلك المستحاضة قالت‏:‏ إني أُسْتَحَاض حيضة شديدة تمنعني الصلاة والصوم، فأمرها بالصلاة زمن دم الاستحاضة، ولم يأمرها بالقضاء‏.‏ 

ولما حرم الكلام في الصلاة تكلم معاوية بن الحكم السلمي في/ الصلاة بعد التحريم جاهلاً بالتحريم، فقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏إن صلاتنا هذه لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الآدميين‏)‏، ولم يأمره بإعادة الصلاة‏.‏

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> الثانية: أنه ذكر علة هذا القول ، وهو أن الذنب قد استقر عليه، ولا شك أن هذا يدل على أن الجمهور - عند ابن تيمية - يقولون بأن الذنب لم يستقر عليه، وأن القضاء ينفعه، والحقيقة أني لا أعرف أن الجمهور يقولون بذلك، وإنما كنت أظنهم يقولون: إن الإثم استقر عليه ومع ذلك يجب عليه القضاء، كمثل المضي في الحج الفاسد ونحو ذلك.
> فهل من مرشد إلى هذه النقطة تحديدا.


قول شيخ الإسلام: (استقر عليه الذنب، فلا يقبل منه القضاء).اهـ
هو أشبه بالاصطلاح الخاص الذي يُعلَم معناه من السياق .. والذي يظهر هنا أنه يريد بالاستقرار أنه لا سبيل لارتفاع هذا الذنب واستدراك ما فات إلا بالتوبة
وقد ورد في كلام الإمام محمد بن نصر: (فمن أكفره بتركها: استتابه، وجعل توبته وقضاءه إياها رجوعًا منه إلى الإسلام، ومن لم يكفِّر تاركها: ألزمه المعصية، وأوجب عليه قضاءه).اهـ
فقوله: (ألزمه المعصية) يساوي قول شيخ الإسلام (استقر عليه الذنب) 
إلا أنهما يفترقان في أنَّ مَن ألزمه المعصية، قال بأنها لا ترتفع إلا بالقضاء، مع التوبة من التفريط .. والآخر قال ترتفع بالتوبة والاستغفار ..
وهذه المشاركة من باب التعاون حول حل الإشكال الذي أورده شيخنا العزيز أبومالك العوضي

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

الإجماع المنقول ليس قطعياً 

ولا يكفر إلا من خالف إجماعاً قطعياً 

وهناك مسألة اعتبار خلاف الظاهرية في الإجماع وهي مسألة اجتهادية 

وممن قال أن التارك المتعمد لا يلزمه القضاء الإمام الحميدي

حيث قال في أصول السنة ص(43-44) ط. دار ابن الأثير  (( وأن لا نقول كما قالت الخوارج: "من أصاب كبيرة فقد كفر"، ولا تكفير بشيء من الذنوب، إنما الكفر في ترك الخمس التي قال رسول الله: «بني الإسلام على خمس: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وحج البيت».
فأما ثلاث منها فلا يناظر تاركه: من لم يتشهد، ومن لم يصل، ولم يصم لأنه لا يؤخر شئ من هذا عن وقته ولا يجزي من قضاه بعد تفريطه فيه عامداً عن وقته.فأما الزكاة فمتى ما أداها أجزأت عنه، وكان آثماً في الحبس، وأما الحج فمتى وجب عليه، ووجد السبيل إليه وجب عليه، ولا يجب عليه في عامة ذلك حتى لا يكون له منه بدٌ متى أداه كان مؤدياً ولم يكن آثماً في تأخيره إذا أداه، كما كان آثماً في الزكاة لأن الزكاة حق لمسلمين مساكين حبسه عليهم فكان آثماً حتى وصل إليهم، وأما الحج فكان في ما بينه وبين ربه إذا أداه فقد أدى، وإن هو مات وهو واجد مستطيع ولم يحج سأل الرجعة إلى الدنيا أن يحج، ويجب لأهله أن يحجوا عنه، ونرجو أن يكون ذلك مؤدياً عنه كما لو كان عليه دين فقضي عنه بعد موته ))

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الحبيب الخليفي،
اختيار الحميدي في هذه المسألة تجده في قولي في مشاركة سابقة
(لابن رجب رحمه الله في "الفتح" كلام جيد حسن مفيد حول مسألة مَن ترك الصلاة متعمدا، هل يلزمه قضاء أو لا ...).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ولم يكن غرضي الاستقصاء ..

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

عذراً فلم أنتبه

----------

